# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Yıldırım'ı Mossad'ın önüne yem olarak attın mı?

## bozok

*'Başbakan İHH Başkanı'nı İsrail'e jurnalledi'*



CHP'li Gürsel Tekin, Başbakan erdoğan'a sordu: "Perdenin önünde Mavi Marmara'yı sahiplenirken, perdenin arkasında İsrail'e şirin görünmek için *bu yardım faaliyetini organize eden İHH Başkanı'nı 'İran servisinin adamıdır. Benim ona sözüm geçmiyor' diyerek İsrail hükümetine jurnalledin mi jurnallemedin mi?"

İSTANBUL- CHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı ve İstanbul Milletvekili Gürsel Tekin, partisinin İstanbul İl Başkanlığında bir basın toplantısı düzenledi. Basın toplantısına CHP İstanbul İl Başkanı Bahri şahin ile il yöneticileri de katıldı. Tekin, basın toplantısında Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu'na İsrail - Türkiye ilişkilerinde takındıkları tutum nedeniyle eleştirilerde bulundu.

"BAşBAKAN VE DAVUTOğLU SUü İşLEMİşLERDİR"

Tekin, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın CHP Genel Başkanı Kemal Kılıçdaroğlu'na yönelik söylediği "İsrail'in avukatlığını yapıyor " cümlelerine cevaben bir açıklama yaptı. Başbakan Erdoğan ve Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu'nun son açıklamalarının çaresizliklerini yansıttığını belirten Tekin, şöyle konuştu:

"Sadece beceriksiz ve basiretsiz davranmamışlar; aynı zamanda görevlerini ihmal ederek suç işlemişlerdir. Başbakan ve Dışişleri Bakanı, Sayın Kılıçdaroğlu ve CHP'yi susturmaya çalışacağına koskoca Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ne ve Gazze'deki kardeşlerimize yaşattıkları hezimetin hesabını vermelidirler."

"BAşBAKAN, PERDENİN üNüNDE BAşKA ARKASINDA BAşKA"

Başbakan Erdoğan'a Mavi Marmara raporunun ne zaman eline geçtiğini de soran Tekin, "Başbakan bu rapor hakkında ne biliyordu? Ne zamandan beri biliyordu ve ne yaptı? Müzakerelerdeki temsilcimiz Sayın üzdem Sanberk'in 29 Nisan 2011 tarihinde bu rapor hakkında kamuoyuna verdiği bilgiden Başbakan'ın haberi var mıydı yok muydu? Neden bu rapor hukuki bir belgeye dönüşüne kadar masada kaldı? Bu bir görev ihmali değildir de nedir? Bu bir basiretsizlik örneği değildir de nedir? Bu 15 aylık müzakere süreci hakkında kamuyouna ya da muhalefete ya da parlamentoya en ufak bir bilgi verilmedi" diye konuştu.

Tekin, Başbakan Erdoğan'ı da eleştirerek, "Sayın Başbakan her olayda olduğu gibi Türkiye'nin en önemli dış sorunlarını da bir PR konusu olarak görmektedir. Mentalitesi budur. Sayın Başbakan'ın kafasının çalışma şekli budur. Perdenin önünde başka adamdır; perdenin arkasında bambaşka adamdır " diye konuştu.

"İHH BAşKANI'NI İSRAİL'E JURNALLEDİN Mİ?"

Tekin, Başbakan Erdoğan'a sorularını sürdürerek, "Sayın Başbakan'a soruyorum. Perdenin önünde Mavi Marmara'yı sahiplenirken, perdenin arkasında İsrail'e şirin görünmek için bu yardım faaliyetini organize eden İHH Başkanı'nı 'İran servisinin adamıdır. Benim ona sözüm geçmiyor' diyerek İsrail hükümetine jurnalledin mi jurnallemedin mi ? Sayın Bülent Yıldırım'ı, Mossad'ın önüne yem olarak attın mı atmadın mı ? " diye sordu.

DAVUTOğLU "FUZULİ İşGALCİ"

Başbakan Erdoğan'ın Yahudi Cesaret üdülü olan 'Davut Boynuzu' ödülünü alan tek Türk olduğunu hatırlatarak, "Başbakan bu ödülü neyin karşılığında hak ettiğini eminim çok iyi biliyor. şimdi Başbakan'ın hak ettiği iki yeni Davut Boynuzu ödülü daha var. Bunlardan biri son açıklanan Birlemiş Milletler ( BM ) Mavi Marmara raporunda 'Gazze'ye abluka uygulamak İsrail'in hakkıdır' kararının çıkmasına neden olduğu içindir. Bir diğeri ise, İsrail'in güvenliğini sağlamak için, Türkiye topraklarında füze kalkanı kurulmasına izin verdiği içindir" diye konuştu.

Konuşmasında Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu'nu da eleştiren Tekin, Mavi Marmara raporunun kaç sayfalık eki olduğunu sorarak, "Bu layika ( ek ) tamamlanıncaya kadar neden görüşme masasından kalkmadınız? İşlem tamamlansın, İsrail Gazze ablukasını meşrulaştıran hukuki bir belgeye sahip olsun diye mi? Hangi avukat ya da kaç avukat İsrail'e böyle bir hizmet sunabilirdi? Bu şartlar altında İsrail'in avukatı kim oluyor siz mi biz mi?" diye sordu.

Gürsel Tekin, "Sayın Dışişleri Bakanı yanlışa yanlış dediğimiz için bizi kınamıştır. Sayın Bakan şu andan itibaren o makamda 'fuzuli şagil' (fuzuli işgalci ) konumundadır" dedi. Davutoğlu'nun elinde sadece 'Davut Boynuzu' ödülünün kaldığını dile getiren Tekin, "Sayın Davutoğlu bundan sonra gerçekten Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti'nin Dışişleri Bakanı olmak niyetindeyse, bu boynuzu iade ederek işe başlamalıdır " şeklinde konuştu. 


*10.09.2011 16:26* / VATAN


*

----------

